# Who does weight ab exercises?



## Tilltheend (Feb 25, 2013)

Who does weighted ab exercises? If so what ones do you do or you think are best?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

The decision to work my abs at all weighs heavily on my mind. Does that count?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2013)

tiller i am a fan of the morrocan shattered ab dip.. its old school and arnold did it in 1973..

hope this helped


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2013)

I do this new move just came out called the sit up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2013)

just fuckin around abs are all diet only when u burn the fat will things like situps and crunches shape your abs.Diet is and always will be the ab maker


----------



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

Bulk up abs defeats the purpose of creating the "illusion". Smaller ab muscles make the whole upper body look wider and fuller. Tone them up and diet down for great abs.


----------



## DF (Feb 25, 2013)

Ab exercises ??? what the hell??


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

Like everyone has said. It's all diet. 
You can do a 1,000 sit ups a day but
If you have an inch of fat covering them
You'll never see them. 
I do weighted cable crunches though
Just to thicken them once I lean out
And just regular crunches. 
You really don't have to do much for
Abs because its mostly diet. 
I also do isometrics with my abs 
That's just constantly flexing and tightening
Them for a few minutes at a time
Through out the day. 
Keeps that tight look and gives
You very good AB control once you
Learn how to do it.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2013)

Everyone shoul do weighted abs.

You wanna show off your abs you have to build them.

Weighted abs is very important in Powerlifting it build strength to aid in the squat, nobody is going to squat a legit 500 plus pound squat with weak abs and for those that squat much heavier will tell you so.

Standing Cable abs and Decline weighted abs are money.

You do not need to do a fucking million reps and sets either just 4 sets of 6 to 12 reps will do once or twice a week.

People with great abs on stage and people that squat 1000 plus pounds taught me this.

You ever look at a pic of dudes on stage and see the guys with no fucking detail on their abs guys on stage with show body fat? These clowns forgot to hit weighted abs and the guys ripped up in the guts hit them good.

Try and squat heavy weight and stay upright with weak abs lol you'll fold over so fast.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Like everyone has said. It's all diet.
> You can do a 1,000 sit ups a day but
> If you have an inch of fat covering them
> You'll never see them.
> ...



You can have the best diet every and still have shit abs if you don't hit them with resistance.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 25, 2013)

Weight exercises for abs just make my abs thick and blocky looking. I don't do weighted abs at all. Very minimal ab work at all in fact and I have very deep and conditioned looking abs


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> You can have the best diet every and still have shit abs if you don't hit them with resistance.


That's true. You need both. But diet first. 
And Ofcourse you need to work them 
Out. 
But my favorite weighted exercise is
Kneeling cable crunches. 
I kneel, cross and lock my thumbs and
Rest my forehead on my thums and
Crunch pulling with 100% AB contraction. 
You'll see a lot of guys doing this Excersise 
Wrong by having one side of the rope
In each hand and spreading the rope
To the outside of their knees when 
Crunching. They are using triceps 
And lats instead of isolating their abs
100%.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Weight exercises for abs just make my abs thick and blocky looking. I don't do weighted abs at all. Very minimal ab work at all in fact and I have very deep and conditioned looking abs



I agree with you Cash. Although I do
Some weighted AB exercises but I don't
Go crazy with them. Just enough to thicken
Them up for the look I want. 
Again though. Genetics plays a role in
This as well. Some guys may need more
Weighted AB exercises where other guys
Can get away with out or not much. 
Me, I don't need much.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 25, 2013)

it's all about diet bro, also genetics play a roll aas well.  some people have 6 packs, some have 4 packs.  I don't do much weighted ab work aside fromm maybe some weighted cable crunches once in a while.  I try to focus on the lower abs a lot s well as obliques.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Everyone shoul do weighted abs.
> 
> You wanna show off your abs you have to build them.
> 
> ...



Standing cable for sure.  Maybe a roller with weighted vest on occasion.  Or I just get them airbrushed on...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Standing cable for sure.  Maybe a roller with weighted vest on occasion.  Or I just get them airbrushed on...



Standing Spud abs are great.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2013)

Weighted crunches here. Agree re: diet is key for showing them off, but training them helps with other compound lifts IMO.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 26, 2013)

I've done it both ways....training abs and not training them (with the exception of indirect - dead lift etc.). Personally, I prefer the appearance of my abs when I do not do direct work. Genetically, I'm a freak.  When I thicken them up by doing direct work they look really bizarre.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 26, 2013)

I won't do abs till my body fat is low enough to show them. Diet is the key and then I'll start with abs workouts.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2013)

I've done weighted knee lifts, weighted incline crunches, weighted hyper extensions, weighted cable crunches...all awesome exercises! And, they did make a difference!


----------



## Azog (Feb 26, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I've done it both ways....training abs and not training them (with the exception of indirect - dead lift etc.). Personally, I prefer the appearance of my abs when I do not do direct work. Genetically, I'm a freak.  When I thicken them up by doing direct work they look really bizarre.



I'm the same way. My abs look ridiculous if I do any sort of direct ab trainin. They get thick as fuck aand I get a barrel gut like Leonidas in 300.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 26, 2013)

as said, abs come from the kitchen.  not the gym.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> as said, abs come from the kitchen.  not the gym.



Not strong abs, why look strong but be weak as fuck?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 26, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Not strong abs, why* look strong but be weak as fuck*?



Please show me abs that *" look strong but be weak as fuck"*

I have never seen a set of these and now I am curious.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Please show me abs that *" look strong but be weak as fuck"*
> 
> I have never seen a set of these and now I am curious.



Just because a person has low body fat and abs don't mean his abs are strong if he don't work them this should be common sense.

It's like the lean dude with weak legs because he don't do legs and I have see plenty of both.

Hit a guy that works his core and one that don't and you'll see a major difference.

My post was not to insult but a truthful post.

I know dudes that have done shows and been told by other contestants they don't do ab work and it showed big time.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 26, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Just because a person has low body fat and abs don't mean his abs are strong if he don't work them this should be common sense.
> 
> It's like the lean dude with weak legs because he don't do legs and I have see plenty of both.
> 
> ...



I think you are using the word "strong" interchangeable with the idea of "well developed" and there is a big difference.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I think you are using the word "strong" interchangeable with the idea of "well developed" and there is a big difference.



Your correct bro on that one, I'm great with words and grammar I'm a champ at it lol.

I remember getting folded over time after time in the squat because my abs were too damn weak but not it take a lot to fold me over mainly a bad set up and piss poor form.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 27, 2013)

No reason to work abs-especially if you want a great taper..

Non existant obliques=Brian Buchanan taper

HOWEVER, doing -CRUNCHES- and the like will help your six pack (rectus abdominus) get bigger, thus LESS FAT YOU GOTTA LOSE.

That's the only good thing with ab work, weighted or not.

Mike Mentzer advocated weighted ab work, but he had a thicker core..probably due to the rise of GH use in the 80s though...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2013)

Great thread here. I too tend to get the "Barrel Gut" ala Leonidas when I hit abs with weights while bulking. When leaned-out however, I agree with the notion that they "pop" much more easily if they are thick. 

For functional purposes, I can definitely notice a difference on my squats if I've been working abs versus when I've not. 

I'll keep it, personally. I don't mind a bit of blockiness 

- Savage


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 27, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Great thread here. I too tend to get the "Barrel Gut" ala Leonidas when I hit abs with weights while bulking. When leaned-out however, I agree with the notion that they "pop" much more easily if they are thick.
> 
> For functional purposes, I can definitely notice a difference on my squats if I've been working abs versus when I've not.
> 
> ...



Isometrics guys. I do these all day long
When I have a minute. I believe it keeps
Your abs in tight preventing that barrel
Gut. Works for me atleast. 
I've been doing these forever and I recently
Seen a you tube video of a guy claiming
To have discovered a new AB technic 
Without having to do sit-ups which is 
Exactly this.


----------

